# Liberty?



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, but it is not a step by step method. Its about learning what works for you and your horse. Every liberty trainer is different, and nothing is set in stone about it. I've taught many things to my horse on the lead and then moved to doing them at liberty.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I am starting some liberty with my mare. I start by taking her halter off in the roundpen and doing join up. I work on getting her to follow and face me but also send off by just me pointing. She will back up, I can pick all her hooves up etc. Just basics right now but I love it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"this liberty method"?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

There is no set method - instead, there are dozens of ways how to start and how to work on liberty, and even more in what liberty is to different people. Some consider transitioning from work in full tack, including a bit, to tackless work "liberty", others think that true liberty only starts at liberty, and you can transition to tack once the horse is a willing partner without it. There are people who will do it in small, fenced areas, and people who prefer starting to connect right in free, large spaces, like pastures. Just like it was said above, there's nothing set in stone about liberty!


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

I established all of my liberty on-line, then in the round yard and gave my horse certain signals with my body language. We did work in the round yard for a long time until I was sure he definitely understood my signals, and then slowly moved out into the paddock! But as the replies above state... There is no set method as to how you do this! My aunt's horse will join up with you if you simply give him a good scratch :'D


----------

